# double chin/flabby neck



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

Ive been training for over a year now and am gaining muscle slowly but surely i train around 3-4 times a week sometime more,

ive recently sorted my diet and have started put on a bit more weight as im currently bulking,only thing thats annoying me is the fact that i have a grown a double chin and a bit of a flabby neck,i dont do a lot of cardio if any but i do have a very manual job (tree surgeon) so am active most the day.

its not a very bad double chin at all.but is noticeable when i look down towards the floor etc.

Im just wondering what i could do to reduce it?

its a shame because all other areas are bulking nicely.

I was wondering if i should introduce some neck excercises into the routine?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Monitor your salt and alcohol intake because both result in facial bloating.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

they are both very low to be honest.i only go out once every 2 months if that


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

In that case you might just be unlucky. Everyone stores fat in different places in a different order. I too suffer from this so am always very careful when bulking.

Try to drink more water, that may help.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

is it worth doing a few neck excercises to try burn off that fat in the area


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

chh said:


> is it worth doing a few neck excercises to try burn off that fat in the area


Oh if only! You can't spot reduce fat unfortunately. Exercises will build muscle, diet and cardio burn fat, and it will come off where it wants to, in what ever order it wants to, just the same as it went on. If you still want to keep bulking, I'd up the cardio slightly and drink more water, then if you are holding fat, at least you'll be minimising the water retention that comes with it.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

ok cheers will increase the cardio


----------

